# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Помогите разобраться

## Гузель

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны!
Помогите разобраться в сложной жизненной ситуации. 
Практикую 5 лет: 16 кругов, 4 принципа, но готовлю мужу (НЕ преданному) только курицу (он согласен), служение в ятре редкое,* т.к. маленькие дети 2 года и 5 лет. По поводу моей ситуации мнения преданных разные.
С детства я - золотая медаль, диплом, кандидатская диссертация, карьера, квартира, машина, и в 27 лет - одна. 
Встретила единственного мужчину, вышла замуж (тренер-турист с мизерной зарплатой, сидящей на родительской шее, хромой, пьющий, нищий). Быстро поняла, что натворила. 
Начала искать. Столкнулась с Ведами и Сознанием Кришны. На Благости у Торсунова спросила, что делать с мужем - ответил: молиться и исполнять обязанности жены. 
Так и сделала. Стала практиковать Сознание Кришны, уволилась с престижной работы, занялась собой и семьей: домом, мужем (вылечила его хромоту, по-тихонечку он перестал пить, вдохновила на карьеру - теперь у него есть деньги, он стал зам директора), родила двоих детей. 
У меня на него сильные обиды: все деньги тратит на походы, соревнования, снаряжение и машину, домой только квартплату, еду и иногда на детей. Оставил меня беременную с кровотечением ради встречи с другом, мы с ребенком чуть не погибли.Ради соревнований оставил меня одну с детьми с температурой 40 и у меня и у детей. Ради похода оставил меня одну с 8 месячным ребенком без денег на месяц. Во всех этих случаях пыталась выгнать его из квартиры, но не уходил, а сил не было: то новорожденный на руках, то болезнь, то сомнения и страхи. Как может, он помогает: продукты приносит, счета по быту оплачивает, детей любит. 
Когда он в походах и на соревнованиях, у меня благость: ложусь в 8 вечера с детьми, встаю в 4, джапа - нектар, книги Прабхупады, лекции, встречи с преданными. Когда он дома - все это урывками. Он не против Сознания Кришны у меня, но против, что дети вегетарианцы и любят Кришну. 
И вот - месяц назад узнала, что у него роман с молоденькой секретаршей уже полгода. Снова пыталась выгнать - не уходит. Говорит, что его все устраивает: бросать семью не хочет, но и секретаршу тоже не бросит. Хочет жить как эти полгода, очень сожалеет, что я все узнала. Когда я сказала, что подаю на развод, стал говорить, что с ней завязал, но увольнять ее отказывается. Я не знаю, где правда. Пожить отдельно временно не хочет. В случае развода - финансово меня поддержат родители, хоть и пожилые, но с деньгми, квартира моя, машину вот на него оформила, не вернет ее мне, ну и ладно. Детей вот жалко. Любят они его. 
Проповедую своему уму: на все милость Кришны, это капля тех страданий, что положены мне по карме, муж просто инструмент в руках кармы, Кришна любит меня, все к лучшему, надо принимать с любовью и благодарностью и т.д. Но бесполезно. Ум бесится.
Зачем Кришна дал мне эту ситуацию? Чего хочет Он? Чтобы я развелась и посвятила себя преданному служению? Но тогда почему муж "не выгоняется". Кришна хочет, чтоб я все терпела? Но тогда почему я деградирую? Бесконечные слезы и депрессия. Читаю Джапу, а в уме планы мести мужу, стала кричать на детей, такого раньше не было, Что мне делать? Я умираю как духовно, так и просто благочестиво: чувствую, что скачусь до мести, манипулирования детьми. Кришна спаси меня. Как быть в такой ситуации?

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Гузель.
Примите мои поклоны и искренние извинения за задержку с ответом. Была какое-то время не на связи.
Вижу, что Ваш вопрос очень серьезный. Поэтому, прошу у Вас еще немного времени на ответ. В течение двух дней я обязатено Вам отпишусь.

Ваша слуга, 
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Гюзель. 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. 

Несколько раз прочитала Ваше послание. Меня очень тронула Ваша искренность и честность. Спасибо за такое доверие. 

Я слышу в Вашем послании боль, и очень сильные чувства, которые Вы, вероятно, не один месяц носите в себе. Что очень естественно для подобной ситуации. Но при этом при всем... меня поразила Ваша ученическая позиция: Вы хотите разобраться в том, что хочет именно Господь. Вы хотите не просто понять, как Вам перестать страдать, а хотите найти решение, которое было бы ПРАВИЛЬНЫМ. Это выдает в Вас очень зрелую личность.  Спасибо Вам за это настроение.

Насколько я поняла из Вашего рассказа, Вы – искренний человек и у Вас есть доверие Кришне. Доверие к Нему как к Учителю (Зачем Кришна дал мне эту ситуацию? Чего хочет Он?). Это то, о чем говорят нам Священные Писания: что ни одна ситуация, происходящая с нами, НЕ СЛУЧАЙНА. Она дана нам Самим Кришной (в случае преданных - лично Кришной, а в случае непреданных Он действует через законы кармы). Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж так говорит об этом в одной из своих лекций: *время в случае преданных порождает причины, которые напоминают карму, это как будто бы карма, но на самом деле это не карма, на самом деле это Кришна. Кришна стоит за всем этим, и Кришна посылает нам ситуации, которые как будто бы созданы кармой* (Источник: https://audioveda.ru/audios/3319) 

Для чего? Это не наказание. Это ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ. Возможности увидеть причины, которые создали эту «карму». А осознав причину, мы можем все изменить. По факту, держит нас в этом мире лишь неправильное настроение. Из-за этого настроения мы совершаем соответствующие действия, которые влекут за собой последствия. Карма подобна индикатору, указывающего на сбой в нашем восприятии мира. Т.е. она…как это не странно звучит – наш друг. Потому что если нет симптомов (кашля и насморка), то человек может не узнать, что он болен… и возможно это закончится для него плачевно.

…мы часто говорим эти слова, проповедуя своему уму: Кришна Бог, Кришна Друг… но за частую у нас нет настоящей веры в это, ибо Шри Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (5.29): сухр?дам? сарва-бх?та?на?м? джн?а?тва? ма?м? ш?а?нтим р?ччхати — «Человек обретает умиротворение, когда осознаёт, что Я друг и благожелатель всех живых существ».  Вот настоящий показатель. Даже если такой человек совершает промах (как может показаться), и в наказании его проклинают родиться в теле невежественного слона, или оленя, или даже демона!... он принимает свою участь с благодарностью и полным доверием: Кришна Друг, и Он делает это ради моего блага! Я верю в это! Я знаю это! Он хочет чему-то меня научить, потому что любит меня. И мы можем видеть из примеров Бхагаватам, что подобные трагедии приводили этих людей к высшему совершенству жизни.

Дорогая Гюзель, я понимаю, что все выше написанное может красиво звучать, но на практике имеется совсем другое. Однако, уверяю, что признать данную концепцию хотя бы теоретически это важное начало, без которого дальше очень сложно продвигаться. *(!) Кришна не создавал эту ситуацию, что бы Вы заведомо проиграли в ней. Он не создавал ее для того, что бы помочь Вам деградировать. Если она существует, значит в ней уже заложены и Ваши шансы на успех.* 

Гюзель, готовы ли Вы попробовать разобрать эту ситуацию именно в таком ключе?. Т.е. исследовать не просто какие-то внешние действия или навыки, которые нужно изменить, чтобы разрешить сложившуюся проблему, а понять какой урок Вы как личность проходите в этой ситуации? И не просто на уровне ума, а глубже. 

Сейчас важно не просто найти таблетку, которая убирает симптомы болезни, а важно изучить эти симптомы и определить их причину. Тогда и только тогда мы сможем подобрать для Вашей ситуации по-настоящему эффективный метод «лечения». 

…конечно иногда легче развестись, но опыт показывает, что если урок не пройден, ситуация вновь повторится. Если не через мужа, так через других людей, с которыми развестись невозможно, например, через детей или родителей. Это и есть таблетка, которая может облегчить жизнь, но ненадолго, так как причина все еще внутри, и хуже того, без должного лечения, даже у простой простуды могут начаться осложнения. Понимаете? Кстати, пассивно «терпеть», живя в депрессии, это тоже не выход. Какой смысл терпеть насморк. Его лечить нужно.

Господь очень добр: Он проявляет симптомы, чтобы помочь нам очиститься и стать по-настоящему счастливыми!  

Если Вы готовы к такому формату, то мы можем пообщаться лично. Если хотите, то можно, конечно, и здесь, но мне потребуется задать Вам очень много вопросов, что бы и мне лучше понять Вас и Вашу ситуацию, и Вам лучше понять себя.  

Сейчас я описала универсальный принцип, который работает вне зависимости от конкретики. Но что бы понять: как лично Вам действовать именно в сложившейся ситуации, требуется индивидуальное  общение. Ведь для кого-то другого, находящегося в тех же самых обстоятельствах, урок может быть совершенно иным.



Надеюсь, что данный ответ застанет Вас в добром здравии и будет хоть чем-то Вам полезен.
Если возникнут вопросы или желание пообщаться – смело пишите. 

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд.

----------

